# Decking with TimberSil



## MLRem (Mar 19, 2009)

Does have any experience with the T&G TimberSil for exterior use? If so, did it paint well.


----------



## Good Millwork (Jun 12, 2009)

*TimberSIL and Paint*

MLREM,

Just completed the manufacturing and finishing of TimberSIL shutters for use here on the Gulf Coast. RE paint, no problems...we're prepping a couple of samples from the overrun parts...let us know if you'd like us to drop you one in the mail.

Best.


----------

